# She tore up my cool Ram Head Brake light :(



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

However I'm REALLY glad that it's all that got tore up... receiver saved my bumper! :rockn: I told her she should be glad I didnt have the hitch in there, she'd have lost a radiator instead of just a bumper and grill!! 

No harm done really, just, inconvenience of having to sit there and wait on the trooper. I'm not filing anything and I was hoping she wouldnt want to either since I had no damage. So we swapped info and got the troopers name w/o getting him to write up a report. She said she was going to see if she could file on her ins. w/o a report so hopefully my name will stay out of it and it wont go on my car fax or insurance, or CDL. She even called a few minutes ago and asked what I wanted her to do about damage, said she'd pay for whatever I needed.... I told her no worries, no damage. I'll just have to get another cool brake light for my receiver.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

I never ride without my trailor hitch. It's stays inthe receiver 100% of the time. Someone runs into the back of me it's gonna hurt them more than me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah... I use to but dont anymore, mainly b/c my shins couldnt take it anymore haha... That and I dont haul stuff near as much as I use to. I use to hook to a trailer several times a week.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea between mudding and going to the hunting lease I just leave mine in all the time


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

a few years ago some drunk kids were behind me in a drive threw . they hit my trailer hitch , went threw there grill . i pulled forward to get my food and there grill was on stuck on the hitch .. should have seen there faces when i handed to them ... glad your ok jon


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it was about the best situation you could ask for when getting rear ended. I was stopped and so was she, I let off the brake eased up and stopped and she eased up and didnt stop.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that sucks.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Where was this buddy?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my hitch sticks out FAR. ive had people hit it pullin up too close at a red light. 
i just laugh


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> Where was this buddy?


D&G Stop Sign this morning.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

What I figured, I can't wait till they fix that place.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> What I figured, I can't wait till they fix that place.


She lives in our hood, 9045


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Ahhh I know her she just moved in next to Kevin, I did her house when she bought it. Heck of a way to meet the neighbors huh?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah. She's pretty hott though... Very classy lookin chick. She's a teacher, driving a mercedes... haha.. wonder what he does... lol


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I don't think there is a he in the picture. Did she mention being hitched? Who knows that might be the best accident you've been in haha.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well some guy showed up, and I heard her ask the trooper if she should put her new last name, or the one on her license. Unless she got divorced instead of married.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

you said you were lookin for a sugar momma ...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

walker said:


> you said you were lookin for a sugar momma ...


:haha:Stuff happens for a reason.......
Don't worry,I'm sure that grill is gonna cost a whole lot more to replace than your hitch cover..LOL !!!
My teenage son had a similar accident with his 2k car I got him in highschool.....but he bumped a brand new paper tagged Landrover.:nutkick: I offered to pay out of pocket to have the little blemish buffed out,but they insisted it go to the dealer...4k claimed on my insurance..had to drop my son and sign a waiver that he will not drive any of my vehicles.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

You can get a new one. Do you have a pic of her??? Lol. My hitch stays on my tahoe all the time too just for this reason.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

wow defiantly got lucky there, I used too keep my hitch in too but when I was living in manitoba they were giving guys tickets for leaving them in. I didnt pull much, some but not much, but I kept it in there anyways for bumper protection lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

tickets for leaving them in ?? Seriously?? Thats rediculous!!!!!!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

ya the 5-0 loved those, if I remember right it was a good ticket too, around the 200 mark, government just grabbing some more cash


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Too funny that's the car my wife drives only silver. There are 8 air bags wonder if any were set off. big money for replacing them.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Dang you got lucky.. Glad it didnt damage it to bad.. 

I wouldnt worry about carfax that much.. My tacoma had $8000+ in damage to it and Carfax still shows it as a clean history.. We were digging three some papers about 2 years ago and run across some paperwork on it and I had a buddy run the vin.. No ajor accidents found on this vehicle and the accident happened about 2 years before that..

And yes it was very major damage and The Body shop was a Very well known Body shop in these parts

Hood, core support, radiator, headlights, bumpoers, brush guard, both fenders, and both door skins.

I hate to say it but carfax isnt worth the paper its printed on, (probably 9 times out of 10)

Glad you came out lucky


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah none of her airbags went off thank goodness. I think you have to be going 25mph+ for most of them to deploy. Or take a hit equivilant to it.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

You have to be moving pretty good to blow the airbag. Also, the sensors are in the bottom of the bumper. Your truck was so high that it hit her grill. You could've peeled the grill and hood back and it never would've blown. 

Where's that pic? Lol


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

I saw a Toyota camry one time and one of the little bracket that holds the airbag sensors was basically hanging by a shred of metal and the bags didnt blow..

I thought it was weird to see to say the least


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

CanAmChris said:


> I hate to say it but carfax isnt worth the paper its printed on, (probably 9 times out of 10)


I gotta agree, I've had very similar experiences with Carfax before. I know someone that bought a car that had a Salvage branded title, Carfax still said it was clean :thinking: lol. He knew the history of the car and knew it was a salvage though so fortunately he didn't get screwed because of it lol.


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

had an uncle get hit from back like that and the hitch bent the frame and his truck was totaled and also the car. She was doing about 35 when she hit him. About the car fax it would have to be the insurance to fix it. if it was never claimed on insurance it would not show up. The sensors for the airbags are not as sensitive as alot of people think they are. All it does it senses a rapid decelaration and deploys the airbags.


----------

